# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  WorkSense W-01, autonomous dual-arm robot, Seiko Epson Corporation, Nagano, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Seiko Epson Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous dual-arm robots that see, sense, think, and react 

 Published on Dec 12, 2013




> Robots that see, sense, think, and react to find expanded use in production environments.

----------


## Airicist

Epson's amazing autonomous dual-arm robot at Automatica 

 Published on Jul 3, 2014




> Epson Germany shows how Epson technology will be used to change the world of manufacturing.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous dual arm robot WorkSense W-01

Published on Nov 21, 2017




> Check out the features of the WorkSense W-01, a robot that will expand the scope of automated production.

----------


## Airicist

WorkSense W-01

Published on Dec 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 19, 2018




> Meet Bertie. The Epson workforce W-01, dual-arm robot!

----------


## Airicist

The WorkSense W-01 robot at automatica 2018

Published on Jul 11, 2018




> Have you seen #BertieTheRobot? See him in action at automatica, the leading exhibition for smart automation and robotics. 
> 
> See the dexterity of the 6-axis robot as it handles complex tasks. Take a look at the #BertieTheRobot short film on the main channel page.

----------


## Airicist

Behind the scenes of #BertieTheRobot

Published on Aug 1, 2018




> Take a look behind the scenes on the #BertieTheRobot film shoot with exclusive interviews and back stage access

----------

